# Midwest Slot Car Swap Nov 10 2013 Flyer



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Need one? Print this and save or use it.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

just wanted to move this up ty.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

10 weeks to the show!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

if we print off the flyer and bring it to the show do we get a discount ticket to get in


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice try.....


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Al, it was worth a shot :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nothing wagered, nothing gained.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I love Hooters & Slot Cars...Oh Yeah my Wife too. lol*

Here is the link to the Inn of Hammond below...

http://innofhammond.com/

Just booked our (Rob & Bob) Room for Saturday and Sunday night.
This is going to be way Funner than watching Corn Grow in Nebraska!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Will be setting up a table with a bunch of Custom Dash VW Van bodies being made up just for this show.

Last year a bunch of us went from the Hammond Inn to Hooters with Honda as our host Saturday afternoon and are doing it again this Saturday also.

It would be great to meet up with the whole gang from Hobbytalk at Hooters!!
Hope you can make it.:wave:

Bob...A Hters Show & a Slot Car Show...zilla


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Bobzilla was kind enough to alert me to a snag in the hotel situation. The Inn of Hammond is in a bind due to ongoing renovations and is working with us on a 'Plan B'. It will be posted as soon as we get it lined up. Stay tuned!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Table reservations are coming in and at this point there are still plenty of open spots. If you're thinking about one, don't wait too long. Come on and meet the Hobbytalk members in person.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

We are getting a lot of first time sellers setting up tables.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

With a week to go, we are nearing full. Don't hesitate to call if you still need a table or two. We will do our best to accommodate. This is going to be a great show!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

You taking spelling lessons from the Finnish guy?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I had an extra letter laying around and had to use it somewhere.
Stop picking on me.....LOL!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd like to buy a vowel... Can I have a sometimes Y??? lol


----------

